# ◊◊ Kelsey's Signatures || [MOVED!]



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 11, 2014)

​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Dec 11, 2014)

these are adorable! good luck with your shop! <:


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi so we just fill out the form?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Danielle
*Town Name*:Astoria
*Time Zone*: n/a
*Native Fruit*: Peaches
*Friend Code*: 1478-5764-2433
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*:Molly, Chevre, Muffy, Lolly, Pietro, Chief, Willow, Sprinkle, Zucker, Kid Cat
*Dreamies*:All achieved ^^ (listed above)
*Names Included*: (Yes/No?) Yes

Others
*Border*:8
*Background*:http://media.tumblr.com/4bb49d3e4237ddb4afd8565a42338b84/tumblr_inline_ml0tmibEpz1qz4rgp.gif
*Animation*: remove animation 
*Font and Colour*:Mf Really Awesome by Misti's fonts/white
*Key*: Red Rose: Obtained (all will be obtained)
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*:50BTB

EDIT: just sent in my payment


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 11, 2014)

I want one!



Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Anthony
*Town Name*: Woodway
*Time Zone*: N/A (Feels unusual for a signature to have that)
*Native Fruit*: Cherries
*Friend Code*: 1177-7341-7519
*Dream Address*: 5000-4883-2322
*Villagers*: Rowan, Diana, Barold, Shari, Ozzie Chrissy, Eugene, Bonbon, Mira and Flurry
*Dreamies*: Eugene, Kid Cat, Pekoe, Bonbon, Stitches, Chrissy, Diana, Genji, Cheri, and Mira
*Names Included*: Yes

Others
*Border*: I am loving #8! Use that
*Background*: This one, its almost Winter
*Animation*: No, you can't add it. I would've loved it if you added it
*Font and Colour*: Orange and Turquoise are my favorite colors, use them. Cursive is my favorite font, use that too 
*Key*: Rainbow Feather: Obtained, Chrissy, Bonbon, Eugene, Mira and Diana.
White feather: Dreamies, Kid Cat, Pekoe, Stitches, Genji and Cheri.
Red Feather: Available for adoption, Ozzie, Rowan, Barold, Flurry and Shari
*Additional Information*:
*Offer*: 50 TBT, you can't animate yet you said


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> these are adorable! good luck with your shop! <:



Thank you! <33

- - - Post Merge - - -



daniduckyface said:


> -snip-



Working on it now. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> I want one!
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-



I can give you an already animated signature, I just can't add animation to a basic one. 
Would you like your background to stay animated as is, or be still?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 12, 2014)

Finished daniduckyface's signature. <3


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi! 


Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Yu yu
*Town Name*: Sufokia
*Time Zone*: N/A
*Native Fruit*: Peach
*Friend Code*: 1392-5232-2719
*Dream Address*: 5500-4430-5392
*Villagers*: Diana, Fuchsia,Lolly,Muffy,Rosie,Mott,Rolf,Marshal,Stitches,Fang
*Dreamies*: Diana,Fuchsia,Lolly,Muffy,Rosie,Mott,Rolf,Marshal,Stitches,Chester
*Names Included*: No c:

Others
*Border*: 8 
*Background*:





> http://media.tumblr.com/38834289aa1777c346c6dc6d571e902b/tumblr_inline_mr7t3fx3sE1qz4rgp.gif


*Animation*: remove it
*Font and Colour*: Font: Snowhouse , Colour: Can be white and black?
*Key*: N/A
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*: 50 TBT right?



Tell me when i have to pay o.o


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 12, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Thank you! <33
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Oh ok I getcha! Make it animated please!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 12, 2014)

Yuyunyaw said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> -snip-



Hello! Pay whenever, but whenever you pay is when I get started on the signature. 

Are you wanting me to make a separate villagers and dreamies area? Because a lot of your dreamies are already villagers, so I wasn't sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh ok I getcha! Make it animated please!



Okay! Whenever you send over the 100 TBT, I'll get started. <3


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Dec 12, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Hello! Pay whenever, but whenever you pay is when I get started on the signature.
> 
> Are you wanting me to make a separate villagers and dreamies area? Because a lot of your dreamies are already villagers, so I wasn't sure.
> 
> ...



i will give you the tbt now! and  no 

- - - Post Merge - - -

There are the 50 TBT n_n!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 12, 2014)

Yuyunyaw said:


> i will give you the tbt now! and  no
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There are the 50 TBT n_n!



Got it! One last question: Are you wanting me to do anything to show that Chester is a dreamie? Otherwise, it will just look like you have 11 villagers.


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Dec 12, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Got it! One last question: Are you wanting me to do anything to show that Chester is a dreamie? Otherwise, it will just look like you have 11 villagers.




You mean like a key right?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 12, 2014)

Yuyunyaw said:


> You mean like a key right?



Yes, essentially.  Just like, a black rose for dreamies, a red rose for obtained?


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Dec 12, 2014)

hmmm okay, but for obtained can be white rose?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 12, 2014)

Yuyunyaw said:


> hmmm okay, but for obtained can be white rose?



Sure! Whatever you want. Are you still going with the black rose for dreamies? x


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Dec 12, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Sure! Whatever you want. Are you still going with the black rose for dreamies? x




Yes! c:


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 12, 2014)

Yuyunyaw said:


> Yes! c:



Okay, getting started on it right now!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 20, 2014)

Finished Paperboy012305's signature!






3 slots open!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Mercedes (Dec 21, 2014)

--order--

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?245968-Sig-please
Ok I have tangy so please put a bell bag on her and update my currant sig medow with a clover on Kiki please


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 21, 2014)

Luckypinch's signature is finished!


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Dec 21, 2014)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Bryanna
*Town Name*: Kylicho
*Time Zone*: CST
*Native Fruit*: Apple
*Friend Code*: 5455-9695-4013
*Dream Address*: 4200-3383-4936
*Villagers*: Stitches, Lucky, Poppy, Zell, Soleil, Fuchsia, Deirdre, Teddy   
*Dreamies*: Doc, Bella
*Names Included*: Yes

Others
*Border*: Heart
*Background*: x
*Animation*: No
*Font and Colour*: x; Black
*Key*: Purple Rose: Have .. Black Rose: Dreamie 
*Additional Information*: /

*Offer*: 50btb


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 21, 2014)

Religious-Sonic said:


>



Accepted! As soon as I receive the BTB, I'll start. <33

EDIT: I also just saw that you also included dreamies. With the heart border, you can only have villagers _or_ dreamies, because otherwise it gets too squished and not all of the sprites will fit in the border.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Psicat (Dec 23, 2014)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Jennifer
*Town Name*: Twilight 
*Time Zone*: N/A
*Native Fruit*: Cherries
*Friend Code*: 4742-7277-9647 
*Dream Address*: 4700-4863-2404 
*Villagers*: Fang, Freya, Beau, Diana, Shep, Cookie, Sly, Gayle, Agnes, Hugh
*Dreamies*: All achieved so they are all villagers.
*Names Included*: Yes

Others
*Border*: 8
*Background*: http://media.tumblr.com/5f92d24149c5127658f6610034897d29/tumblr_inline_mr7sybNwa71qz4rgp.gif
*Animation*: No, please remove it.
*Font and Colour*: Teutonic white.
*Key*: N/A
*Additional Information*: Payment sent.

*Offer*: 50 TBT


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 23, 2014)

Psicat said:


>



I can do it! Just send over the 50 TBT and I'll get started. <33


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Dec 23, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Accepted! As soon as I receive the BTB, I'll start. <33
> 
> EDIT: I also just saw that you also included dreamies. With the heart border, you can only have villagers _or_ dreamies, because otherwise it gets too squished and not all of the sprites will fit in the border.



Oh yeah I forgot about that lol
In that case just add my villagers. I'm also sending the payment now.


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 23, 2014)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Chloe
*Town Name*: Acrewood
*Time Zone*: N/A
*Native Fruit* : N/A
*Friend Code*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) N/A
*Dream Address*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) N/A
*Villagers*: Only want Dreamies
*Dreamies*: Chevre, Fauna, Genji, Goldie, Marina, Marshal, Merengue, Molly, Rudy, Stitches
*Names Included*: (Yes/No?) Yes

Others
*Border*: Circle
*Background*: Can I have the same as he most recent? The woods background on the frst post?
*Animation*: No
*Font and Colour*: Moon Flower black with white around the edge?
*Key*: (Ex: Yellow leaf: Obtained, Green leaf: Dreamie. Put N/A if you don't want this included.) N/A
*Additional Information*:Could I have my Chibi next to it? 


Spoiler







*Offer*: 100TBT ?
Thanks a lot! X


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't actually need a new signature, but may I say that the ones you do are beautiful. Good luck, you'll definately get plenty of well-deserved sales


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 23, 2014)

Acrewoodx said:


>



Can do! Since it's a basic signature without animation, I'm only requiring you to pay 50 TBT. 

As soon as I get payment I'll start! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wholockian said:


> I don't actually need a new signature, but may I say that the ones you do are beautiful. Good luck, you'll definately get plenty of well-deserved sales



Thank you so much! You're so kind. <333


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow was browsing through some of the other work you did and these all look great and i see my first signature made the example page  ~ i'm recommending you to anyone who needs a signature.


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 23, 2014)

Okay, thanks, Ill send you the payment now!  x


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 23, 2014)

daniduckyface said:


> Wow was browsing through some of the other work you did and these all look great and i see my first signature made the example page  ~ i'm recommending you to anyone who needs a signature.



c: Thank you so much! I'm glad you're happy with my stuff. <33

- - - Post Merge - - -



Acrewoodx said:


> Okay, thanks, Ill send you the payment now!  x



Awesome! Getting started right now. xx


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you! Im sure Ill love it, your work is amazing  x


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 23, 2014)

Religious-Sonic's signature is complete! Working on Psicat's now. xx






1 slot open!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 23, 2014)

Finished Acrewoodx's signature!






Two slots open. <3


----------



## Psicat (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you!  I love it!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 23, 2014)

Finished Psicat's signature!






3 slots open!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psicat said:


> Thank you!  I love it!



I'm glad! Enjoy it! c':


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## acnlsofia (Dec 24, 2014)

Essentials
*Mayor Name:* Sofia
*Town Name:* Japan
*Time Zone:* N/A 
*Native Fruit:* Apples
*Friend Code:* 3024-5744-4734
*Dream Address:* n/a
*Villagers:* Marshal, Blanche, Kiki, Papi, Phil, Nibbles, Diva & Bettina
*Dreamies:* Marshal, Blanche, Papi
*Names Included:* Yes

Others
*Border:* 8 !
*Background*: Number 18, it has cherry blossoms
*Animation:* Yes
*Font and Colour:* Use Cursive and just in white with a dark pink border
*Key:* yellow feather obtained: Marshal

*Additional Information:*
Offer: 100 TBT


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm planning to get a second town soon, so might as well have a sig for it anyway :3






Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Hinako
*Town Name*: Starpass
*Time Zone*: N/A
*Native Fruit*: N/A
*Friend Code*: N/A
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: Ruby, Octavian, Molly, Poppy, Erik, Ankha, Savannah, Mira, O'Hare, Rudy
*Dreamies*: Ruby, Octavian, Molly, Poppy, Erik, Ankha, Savannah, Mira, O'Hare, Rudy
*Names Included*: Yes

Others
*Border*: 8
*Background*: http://media.tumblr.com/5f92d24149c5127658f6610034897d29/tumblr_inline_mr7sybNwa71qz4rgp.gif
*Animation*: No
*Font and Colour*: Cursive and white
*Key*: N/A
*Additional Information*: This is for my second town which I might be getting soon!  Also sending you payment now.

*Offer*: 50 TBT


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 24, 2014)

Vizionari's signature is complete! 2 slots open. c:


----------



## GereGere (Dec 25, 2014)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Reni
*Town Name*: Acura
*Time Zone*: N/A
*Native Fruit*: N/A
*Friend Code*: N/A
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: N/A
*Dreamies*: Bam, Beau, Fang, Deirdre, Pekeo, Kiki, Marshal, Colton, Yuka & Cheri
*Names Included*: Yes please

Others
*Border*: 8
*Background*:x
*Animation*: No
*Font and Colour*: x ; white or black, the one that looks better~
*Key*: Red Rose = obtained 
*Additional Information*: I will restart my town soon.. so no red roses on any of my dreamies u.u

*Offer*: 50 TBT


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 25, 2014)

GereGere said:


>



Can do! I'll get started when I get the 50TBT. c:


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 25, 2014)

GereGere's signature is complete! x






Come get free signatures. Merry Christmas everyone. c':

- - - Post Merge - - -

AcnlSofia's signature is complete!


----------



## Coach (Dec 25, 2014)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Daniel
*Town Name*: Twinleaf
*Time Zone*: N/A
*Native Fruit*: Apple
*Friend Code*: 4398 - 9428 - 0336
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: N/A
*Dreamies*: Coach, Vic, Stinky, Peewee 
*Names Included*: Yes

Others
*Border*: 1
*Background*: http://media.tumblr.com/370917079018a3ef79b09f056e39155c/tumblr_inline_mr7t9sEW7K1qz4rgp.gif
*Animation*: (Yes/No? I cannot add animation, but I can remove it.)
*Font and Colour*: Retro > Wrestlemania On the website!
*Key*: Could You put a green gift next to Vic and Coach?
*Additional Information*: Would it be at all possible to put pete and pelly next to eachother on it somewhere? 

*Offer*: Christmas Freebie!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 25, 2014)

Coach's signature is complete! Thank you again for the yellow candy. c''''':


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 25, 2014)

Hii  I saw you commented on my thread and I found yours  I don't want to make this really difficult as my info is mainly in my sig. 
All that's changed are my villagers, now I have:
Kiki
Katt
Lolly
Mitzi
Ankha
Bob
Marina
Lucky 
Kyle
Tangy
All my dreamies are aquired, which are bob, Kiki, lolly, Mitzi,Kyle, lucky, tangy and ankha. 
Native fruit and FC are on there, looking for a pastel theme. 

I can pay extra if it is animated  Tysm!!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 25, 2014)

kazyrock said:


> Hii  I saw you commented on my thread and I found yours  I don't want to make this really difficult as my info is mainly in my sig.
> All that's changed are my villagers, now I have:
> Kiki
> Katt
> ...



Nope, absolutely free! Do you have the background of your signature? Otherwise I'll have to either hunt around for it or use a new one. c:

EDIT: The font as well, if you could? o:


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 26, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Nope, absolutely free! Do you have the background of your signature? Otherwise I'll have to either hunt around for it or use a new one. c:
> 
> EDIT: The font as well, if you could? o:



Oh wow thank you! And you can just use whatever background, I can go online a bit later and find one tho if you want. And just whatever font  what you think would look nice!


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 26, 2014)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: DAISY
*Town Name*: ARGON
*Time Zone*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) Mountain Time
*Native Fruit*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) Perfect Apples
*Friend Code*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) I forget it lol, in my current Sig 
*Dream Address*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!)
*Villagers*: Katt, Kiki, Lolly, Tangy, Mitzi, Ankha, Bob, Kyle, Marina, Lucky
*Dreamies*: Kiki, Tangy, Bob, Kyle, Lucky, Ankha
*Names Included*: (Yes/No?) No 

Others
*Border*: I liked the 1st border 
*Background*: http://media.tumblr.com/69e0fb210e0a00018e939294297bdfe8/tumblr_inline_mr7ta99G9T1qz4rgp.gif
*Animation*: (Yes/No? I cannot add animation, but I can remove it.)
*Font and Colour*: Dark readable font, Black??
*Key*: (Ex: Yellow leaf: Obtained, Green leaf: Dreamie. Put N/A if you don't want this included.) Perfect apple next to all obtained dreamies (I have obtained them all)
*Additional Information*: Could you put all my cats first, then dogs and then Marina?? It would be cool if Ankha and Lucky were placed next to eachother.


----------



## acnlsofia (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey! Can I get a quick update, a lot has changed since I filled out that form, but I will pay the 100 tbt now that I have it!

I still want the number 8 pattern,
but I want the font as fox in the snow border black, inside colour white
The animated background as number 28, the image with the shops along the seaside.

Obtained = yellow feather

Obtained: Bam, Blanche and Kiki

The rest of the information is the same except my villagers 

My villagers are:

Phoebe
Bam
Blanche
Kiki
Phil
Roscoe
Buck
Diva
Papi
Bettina


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 26, 2014)

Finished acnlsofia's new signature! <3






Christmas is over. :c


----------



## galacticity (Dec 26, 2014)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Renny
*Town Name*: Prospit
*Time Zone*: N/A
*Native Fruit*: N/A
*Friend Code*: N/A
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: Just doing dreamies ;0;
*Dreamies*: Beau (obtained), Colton (obtained), Bam (obtained), Merengue (obtained), Felicity, Julian, Monique, Julian, Kid Cat, Marina
*Names Included*: Yes please!

Others
*Border*: #8
*Background*: Click! Would this be ok?
*Animation*: No ;v;
*Font and Colour*: Wisdom script in a light pink?
*Key*: Peach = achieved dreamie
*Additional Information*: Nope! Thank you very much. c:

*Offer*: I think mine is fairly basic, so 50 BTB?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 26, 2014)

galacticity said:


>



Can do! I'll start as soon as I get payment. c:

And yes, yours is basic! The difference is just if the background is animated or not. <3


----------



## galacticity (Dec 26, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Can do! I'll start as soon as I get payment. c:
> 
> And yes, yours is basic! The difference is just if the background is animated or not. <3



Sent ;A;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just recieved Kid Cat, I can pay for the edit if you'd like? Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 26, 2014)

galacticity said:


> Sent ;A;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I just recieved Kid Cat, I can pay for the edit if you'd like? Sorry for the inconvenience!



You're fine! I've not started putting the villagers in yet, just got the background and text in. I'll put a peach by him! <3


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 26, 2014)

krazyrock's signature is complete!






Four slots open!

- - - Post Merge - - -

galacticity's signature is done!






All slots are open, come order some stuff. c'':


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## kaylagirl (Dec 27, 2014)

I really really would love one, but I'm about to pay all 300 of my BTB for Rosie. :c
Would you take IGB? If not, how long will orders be open? I don't know how long it will take for me to make 50 again. :c


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 27, 2014)

kaylagirl said:


> I really really would love one, but I'm about to pay all 300 of my BTB for Rosie. :c
> Would you take IGB? If not, how long will orders be open? I don't know how long it will take for me to make 50 again. :c



I would, but my town is currently on hold for plot resetting, so I can't open my gates. :c
Tell you what, I'll make your signature, and whenever you get your bells I'll send it to you? x


----------



## kaylagirl (Dec 27, 2014)

Aw really?! That's awesome, thank you! I'll fill out the information. c:


----------



## TheOneCherry (Dec 27, 2014)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Dyllan
*Town Name*:Naugi
*Time Zone*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) EST
*Native Fruit*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) Peach
*Friend Code*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) 2621-2956-3465
*Dream Address*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) 5400-4988-1329
*Villagers*:Coco, Cherry, Chief, Poncho, Soleil, Francine, Carmen, Savannah, Eugene
*Dreamies*:Coco, Cherry, Ankha, Kid Cat, Rudy, Ruby, Rosie, Pietro, Olivia, Goldie
*Names Included*: (Yes/No?) Yes

Others
*Border*:9, please.
*Background*:I will let you choose <3 If you cant do that, I'll do..http://media.tumblr.com/5f92d24149c5127658f6610034897d29/tumblr_inline_mr7sybNwa71qz4rgp.gif
*Animation* (Yes/No? I cannot add animation, but I can remove it.) :Remove, please!
*Font and Colour*:Blackjack, Color Blue.
*Key*: (Ex: Yellow leaf: Obtained, Green leaf: Dreamie. Put N/A if you don't want this included.) Golden (If possible, otherwise just normal) Rose:Obtained, Rainbow Feather: Dreamie
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*:50 TBT, yes? or is it 100, considering I used a animated background, but I canceled animation...

Thank you!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 27, 2014)

TheOneCherry said:


>



It's 50TBT because there is no animation, since you took it off. c: As soon as it's sent I'll start! <3


----------



## TheOneCherry (Dec 27, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> It's 50TBT because there is no animation, since you took it off. c: As soon as it's sent I'll start! <3



Added.  I have lots of patience, so dont worry <3


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 27, 2014)

kaylagirl said:


> Aw really?! That's awesome, thank you! I'll fill out the information. c:



You're welcome! Just whenever you're ready. x


----------



## Minimo (Dec 27, 2014)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*:
Lai-Lai
*Town Name*:
Vatika
*Time Zone*: 
EST
*Native Fruit*: 
Apple
*Friend Code*: 
5386-8189-4090
*Dream Address*: 
N/A
*Villagers*:
Wolfgang, Fang, Marcel, Lucky, Ruby, Gladys, Merengue, Lopez, Papi, Gayle
*Dreamies*:
*Names Included*: 
Please c:

Others
*Border*:
Number 10
*Background*:
Click
*Animation*: 
No
*Font and Colour*:
Coffee Shop Expresso.
A Teal
*Key*:
N/a
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*:
100 TBT


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 27, 2014)

Minimo said:


>



Sure! You only need to send 50TBT, though, as you're not wanting animation. c:


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 28, 2014)

TheOneCherry's signature is done!






5/5 slots open!


----------



## Minimo (Dec 28, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Sure! You only need to send 50TBT, though, as you're not wanting animation. c:



Okay I sent the payment to you.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 28, 2014)

Minimo's signature is complete!






All slots open!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## animale12 (Dec 29, 2014)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Brendan
*Town Name*: Oakville
*Time Zone*: Central
*Native Fruit*: Cherry
*Friend Code*: 3325-2162-8197
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: N/A (Just do dream villagers).
*Dreamies*: Marshal, Robin, Drago, Phoebe, Lopez, Eunice, Pierce, Rosie, Chief and Flurry (obtained marshal, eunice, phoebe, lopez and chief).
*Names Included*: No

Others
*Border*: 10
*Background*: http://media.tumblr.com/4c4ea262d06553da979d76080c470d4d/tumblr_inline_ml0ttsmPu81qz4rgp.gif
*Animation*: Yes
*Font and Colour*: Hipster font that is featured on the examples in the original post and orange coloring.
*Key*: Green leaf = Obtained, nothing for not obtained.
*Additional Information*: None

*Offer*: 100 TBT


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 29, 2014)

animale12 said:


>



Can do! Just send over the payment and I'll get on it. c:


----------



## animale12 (Dec 29, 2014)

Just sent. Thanks in advance.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 29, 2014)

I have to figure out my dreamies and then I can't wait to request a new siggie from you! ^^


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 29, 2014)

snapdragon said:


> I have to figure out my dreamies and then I can't wait to request a new siggie from you! ^^



I'm excited! I love making them. <33

- - - Post Merge - - -

Animale12's signature is done!






5/5 slots open. c':


----------



## Lolipup (Dec 29, 2014)

hey I know you're super busy but is there anyway you can squeeze me in or put me on hold?? <3

Essentials
Mayor Name: Alee
Town Name: Lollipop
Time Zone: N/A
Native Fruit: Peach
Friend Code: 5086-1209-6409 
Dream Address: N/A
Villagers: N/A
Dreamies: Cookie, Portia, Daisy, Cherry, Goldie, Lucky, Biskit, Marcel, Bones, Butch.
Names Included: No

Others
Border: 8 
Background: 



Spoiler



http://media.tumblr.com/5f1403621f2d448283a95596d7e402e9/tumblr_inline_ml0tla6p9I1qz4rgp.gif


Animation: Yes
Font and Colour: Fox in the Snow, white with a pastel pink or blue outline
Key: N/A
Additional Information: Please make it super cute <3

Offer: 100TBT (or more if you need.)


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 29, 2014)

Lolipup said:


> hey I know you're super busy but is there anyway you can squeeze me in or put me on hold?? <3



Not busy! I don't have anything going on. c:
I can definitely do it! 100TBT and the signature is yours. <3


----------



## Lolipup (Dec 29, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Not busy! I don't have anything going on. c:
> I can definitely do it! 100TBT and the signature is yours. <3


 Thanks hun! ^^ just transferred the bells.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 29, 2014)

Lolipup's signature is done!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## animale12 (Dec 30, 2014)

Could I get an update please.  Would like a leaf next to Pierce as I got him now. I also want to replace Drago with Papi, as I've changed my mind about him.


----------



## lycheecandy (Dec 30, 2014)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Lauren
*Town Name*: Lychee
*Time Zone*: Central
*Native Fruit*: Peach
*Friend Code*: 0404-6418-5594
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: N/A
*Dreamies*: Merengue, Marshal, Lucky, Ankha, Rosie, Lolly, Punchy, Kid Cat, Kabuki, Tangy
*Names Included*: No

Others
*Border*: 2
*Background*: This one please!
*Animation*: None
*Font and Colour*: Moon Flower, black with a white outline
*Key*: Pink peach: Obtained, Merengue, Lolly, Lucky, Kid Cat, Kabuki
*Additional Information*: Could I have the text in the middle and first five dreamies on the top and the other five on the bottom?

*Offer*: 50 TBT (Transferred)


----------



## Bassy (Dec 30, 2014)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Bassy
*Town Name*: Jawaii
*Time Zone*: N/A
*Native Fruit*: Peach
*Friend Code*: N/A
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: Anabelle, Bud, Caroline, Jeremiah, O'Hare, Octavian Phoebe, Simon, Soleil, Tangy. (not in this order per se; whatever feels good to you)
*Dreamies*: N/A
*Names Included*: No

Others
*Border*: 9
*Background*: This one
*Animation*: Yes
*Font and Colour*: Cinnamon Cake, black/white just like in the example, but with another layer of white around it (just like you did with Paperboy). 
*Key*: N/A
*Additional Information*: If it's possible can you please put the 'Native Fruit: <peach picture>' in the lower right 'bubble' of the number 9 border?

*Offer*: 100 tbt (already transferred)

Compliments on your signatures! Seeing them throughout the forum actually made me chase you down!


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 31, 2014)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Mercedes 
*Town Name*: belltree and Meadow
*Time Zone*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!)est 
*Native Fruit*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!)pear and apple
*Friend Code*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!)na
*Dream Address*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!)na
*Villagers belltree*: Eugene {Giveaway}, Flip (giveaway) Freckles (giveaway) Shari (giveaway) Skye = offer Ricky (giveaway) Papi = givaway Marnia - unsure 
*villager Meadow*: Twiggy (givaway) Celia (givaway) Jermaiah giveaway Lionel (giveaway) Mint (giveaway) Monty (givaway) Frita (giveaway) 
*Names Included*: (Yes)

Others can u put Belltree: (list villagers from here) then the code I provided the meadow (list villagers with code)
*Border*: up 2 u
*Background*: http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...llpaper_8_by_alicehumansacrifice1-d40duql.png
*Animation*: (Yes/No? I cannot add animation, but I can remove it.) no Ty 
*Font and Colour*:
*Key*: (Ex: Yellow leaf: Obtained, Green leaf: Dreamie. Put N/A if you don't want this included.) Giveaway wilted flower Selling for TBT or trade for dreamie = Gold rose purple pansy = offer Jacobs later = unsure
*Additional Information*:  

*Offer*: we talked about this~

Also can you Edit Belltree were Diana is can you please put CAROLINE
And I have gotten flurry


----------



## TheOneCherry (Dec 31, 2014)

Idk how to do a update, but..

So, heres the details-
-Make Rosie Obtained, as I got her
-I no longer have Francine, Savannah, now I have Beardo and Rosie

Ill send you the 10 tbt if you comfirm it


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 1, 2015)

lycheecandy's signature is done!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 1, 2015)

Bassy's signature is done!


----------



## Bassy (Jan 1, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Bassy's signature is done!



I'm totally in love with my siggy! I feel like I'm spreading the sunshine


----------



## Popsy (Jan 2, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: India
*Town Name*: Lilywood
*Time Zone*: GMT
*Native Fruit*: Oranges
*Friend Code*: 5258-0357-9656
*Dream Address*: n/a
*Villagers*: n/a
*Dreamies*: Fauna (obtained), Rosie (obtained), Bam (obtained), Shari (obtained) Bones, Coco, Diana, Shep, Chief, Chester
*Names Included*: No

Others
*Border*: 10
*Background*: this one c:
*Animation*: No
*Font and Colour*: Moon Flower, white with light pink outline
*Key*: Pink feather: obtained dreamie
*Additional Information*: Please have my mayor name and town name at the top cx

*Offer*: 50TBT


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 2, 2015)

Bassy said:


> I'm totally in love with my siggy! I feel like I'm spreading the sunshine



<33


----------



## Popsy (Jan 2, 2015)

Popsy said:


> Essentials
> *Mayor Name*: India
> *Town Name*: Lilywood
> *Time Zone*: GMT
> ...



I just obtained Chester as well. cx


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 2, 2015)

Popsy said:


> I just obtained Chester as well. cx



Whoops, I just sent you your signature! I'll add him in. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Luckypinch's signature is done!


----------



## mypetitecakes (Jan 2, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Cake
*Town Name*: Laputa
*Time Zone*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) (N/A)
*Native Fruit*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) Peach
*Friend Code*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) 3625-9593-1018
*Dream Address*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) (N/A)
*Villagers*: Fang, Marcel
*Dreamies*: Lucky, Beau, Tangy, Goldie, Purrl, Olivia, Bruce
*Names Included*: (Yes/No?) No

Others
*Border*: 10
*Background*: https://31.media.tumblr.com/d19ad6052ca7ab821ae450ee58810a82/tumblr_ner9cfD8HE1rr2r12o1_400.gif orrhttps://38.media.tumblr.com/341bf1b25e571556006fbc068da54173/tumblr_n9ztnftEqk1syhsv6o5_400.gif  whichever works better! 
*Animation*: (Yes/No? I cannot add animation, but I can remove it.) Yes
*Font and Colour*: Hipsterish black with white outline 
*Key*: (Ex: Yellow leaf: Obtained, Green leaf: Dreamie. Put N/A if you don't want this included.) (N/A)
*Additional Information*: none!

*Offer*: 100TBT!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 2, 2015)

Popsy's signature is complete! I'm genuinely in love with this one.


----------



## mypetitecakes (Jan 2, 2015)

mypetitecakes said:


> Essentials
> *Mayor Name*: Cake
> *Town Name*: Laputa
> *Time Zone*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) (N/A)
> ...



ACtually, i'd like the first link please! (for the background)
And for the font color (like the one above me) but in light brown?


----------



## acnlsofia (Jan 2, 2015)

Essentials 
*Mayor Name*: Sofia
*Town Name*: Japan
*Time Zone*: N/A
*Native Fruit*: Apples
*Friend Code*: In my sidebar
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: Kiki, Merengue, Bam, Phil, Roscoe, Buck, Phoebe, Bettina, Blanche
*Dreamies*: Puddles, Lolly, Whitney, Blanche, Kiki, Merengue, Bam
*Names Included*: No

Others
*Border*: 8
*Background*: 37
*Animation*: Yes
*Font and Colour*:Little days and white with a black border
*Key*: Rainbow feather = obtained dreamies yellow feather = dreamies
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*: 100 tbt


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 2, 2015)

acnlsofia said:


>



Can you link me to the bg? I don't quite know what '37' means. x

- - - Post Merge - - -

mypetitecakes' signature is complete!


----------



## animale12 (Jan 3, 2015)

Could I get an update please?  Just need leafs behind the remaining ones. Finally got all my dreamies!


----------



## acnlsofia (Jan 3, 2015)

Sorry that it's so confusing, I mean like 37th one down from the top of the animated bg's
In the background there's some water, lily pad's and a small houses in the back.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 3, 2015)

*Mayor Name*: Yuelia
*Town Name*:Lunares
*Time Zone*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) EST
*Native Fruit*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) Pear
*Friend Code*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) 1779-2140-9633
*Dream Address*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) N/A
*Villagers*:Elmer Gruff Purrl Merry Molly Hans Hazel Ruby
*Dreamies*urrl Marina Hazel Tabby Katt Punchy Bob Kid Cat Wolfgang Stitches
*Names Included*: (Yes/No?) Yes

Others
*Border*: 2
*Background*:http://tinypic.com/r/2u5wdgk/8
*Animation*: (Yes/No? I cannot add animation, but I can remove it.) I want animation.
*Font and Colour*: You can pick the font that goes best Color= Blue
*Key*: (Ex: Yellow leaf: Obtained, Green leaf: Dreamie. Put N/A if you don't want this included.) Rainbow Feather-Dreamie
Blue Feather-Keeping Red feather-Not keeping
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*:100 TBT


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 3, 2015)

acnlsofia said:


> Sorry that it's so confusing, I mean like 37th one down from the top of the animated bg's
> In the background there's some water, lily pad's and a small houses in the back.



Okay, sure! I'll get started as soon as I get my payment. c:


----------



## milkyi (Jan 3, 2015)

Will you do my request? I can pay you right now.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 3, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Will you do my request? I can pay you right now.



I'm actually working on it right now! I thought you had already paid for some reason. c:


----------



## milkyi (Jan 3, 2015)

Lol I'll send now.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 3, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Lol I'll send now.



Got it! Can you also tell me which of your villagers you're keeping and not keeping? I'm not sure who to give the blue and red feathers to. xx


----------



## milkyi (Jan 3, 2015)

I recently got Katt and Rudy So I'm keeping Katt Rudy Purrl and Hazel.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 3, 2015)

Yuelia's signature is done!


----------



## milkyi (Jan 3, 2015)

Its beautiful lol


----------



## cheezyfries (Jan 3, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*:Marissa
*Town Name*:Candylnd
*Time Zone*: EST
*Native Fruit*: N/A
*Friend Code*: 4313-2027-0476
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: N/A
*Dreamies*: Mint, Skye, Biskit, Cookie, Whitney, Molly, Poppy, Diana, Beau, and Filbert
*Names Included*: Yes

Others
*Border*: 2
*Background*: http://media.tumblr.com/38ceb42e9cad84b5586d0803080821dc/tumblr_inline_ml0tueJ3hY1qz4rgp.gif
*Animation*: No
*Font and Colour*: Moon Flower, Black outline, white inside
*Key*: Gold Rose: Obtained
*Additional Information*: I have Whitney, Cookie, Beau, and Molly. 

*Offer*: 50 TBT


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 3, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


>



Can do! I'll start when you've sent over the payment. c;


----------



## cheezyfries (Jan 4, 2015)

TBT has been sent!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 4, 2015)

cheezyfries' signature is done!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 4, 2015)

acnlsofia's signature is complete!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## IndyGo (Jan 5, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Indy
*Town Name*: Waul
*Time Zone*: EEST
*Native Fruit*: Pear
*Friend Code*: 2793-0906-0731
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: N/A
*Dreamies*: Hazel, Amelia, Apollo, Merengue, Nana, Bunnie, Zucker, Pietro, Genji, Olaf. 
*Names Included*: Yes

Others
*Border*: 8
*Background*: This One
*Animation*: Yes
*Font and Colour*: Little Days, Orange
*Key*: 

*White Red Ribbon Present*: _Obtained 
_

*Genie Lamp*: _Void _

*Additional Information*: I have obtained Nana, Amelia, Merengue, Genji, Hazel and Olaf. 

*EDIT*: Just got Bunnie!!

Zucker and Pietro are currently in villager void (hence the genie lamp thing above) Also can you put some of the sprites to "sit" on the benches in the background pic I gave, while some are standing on the road? 

*Offer*: 100 TBT


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 5, 2015)

IndyGo said:


>



Sure thing! Just send over the TBT whenever you want and I'll get to work. c:

Do you have a preference for who you want on the benches/street?


----------



## IndyGo (Jan 5, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Sure thing! Just send over the TBT whenever you want and I'll get to work. c:
> 
> Do you have a preference for who you want on the benches/street?



Let me see...

- _Olaf, Apollo, Nana,  Merengue, Zucker_ on *benches*

-_ Genji, Pietro, Hazel, Amelia, Bunnie_ on the* street.*

Oh right, I just got Bunnie! So you can add her to "obtained".


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 7, 2015)

IndyGo's signature is complete!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## queertactics (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow, these are fantastic! Ill be filling a form out in a mo!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 10, 2015)

queertactics said:


> Wow, these are fantastic! Ill be filling a form out in a mo!



<33 Thank you!!


----------



## queertactics (Jan 10, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Eli 
*Town Name*: Nowhere
*Time Zone*: PST
*Native Fruit*: N/A
*Friend Code*: 1521 - 3304 - 2628
*Dream Address*: 4500 - 2199 - 7245
*Villagers*: Boomer, Chevre, Nan, Lionel, Bree, Bruce, Kevin (please keep Kevin & Bruce together and Nan & Chevre together, whichever order you put them in! I trust your judgement)
*Dreamies*: N/A! 
*Names Included*: YES

Others
*Border*: 10!
*Background*: here
*Animation*: No. 
*Font and Colour*: Hipsterish; can you do white with black outline? 
*Key*: N/A 
*Additional Information*: As for the layout, can you make it something like this?: 

Mayor Eli of Nowhere 
DA: 4500 - 2199 - 7245 
(villagers)​FC: 1521 - 3304 - 2628​ Time Zone: PST​
(not that drastic on the right/left, but i hope you get the general idea)
*Offer*: That's 50 BTB, right?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## animale12 (Jan 14, 2015)

Edit time again! Changed my mind on some of my villagers. Could you please change Rosie > Cheri, Chief > Wolfgang and Lopez > Beau? Thanks in advance. 

edit: Out of the 3 additions only beau needs a leaf by him.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 15, 2015)

animale12 said:


> Edit time again! Changed my mind on some of my villagers. Could you please change Rosie > Cheri, Chief > Wolfgang and Lopez > Beau? Thanks in advance.
> 
> edit: Out of the 3 additions only beau needs a leaf by him.



Can and will do! I'll PM it to you when I'm done. x


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Yuyunyaw (Jan 16, 2015)

KELSEEEEEEEEY <3 <3

Can you make me a card like this?


Spoiler








Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Lario
*Town Name*:Frigost 
*Time Zone*: N/a
*Native Fruit*: N/A
*Friend Code*: 1392-5232-2719
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*:-
*Dreamies*:-
*Names Included*: -

Others
*Border*: 8
*Background*: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Animation*: no o.o
*Font and Colour*: Dragon is coming, colour.. your choice 
*Key*: N/A
*Additional Information*:N/A <3

*Offer*: 50 TBT <3


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 16, 2015)

Yuyunyaw said:


> KELSEEEEEEEEY <3 <3



Aaabsolutely. c: Just send over the TBT!


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Jan 17, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Aaabsolutely. c: Just send over the TBT!




Ready! <3


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Mercedes (Jan 17, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Mercedes
*Town Name*: Rainfall
*Time Zone*: Est
*Native Fruit*: Apple
*Friend Code*: NA 
*Dream Address*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!)
*Villagers*: nooope
*Dreamies*: Pietro, Biskit, Kitt, Vesta, Poppy, Tipper, Purrl, Flurry, Tangy, KiKi
*Names Included*: (Yes)

Others
*Border*: sure 
*Background*: 



Spoiler: ref pic I can give a link it's just I can't link direct to pic






Link http://germball.tumblr.com/post/56889564384/pixel-backgrounds-masterpost takes some scrollin OwO 
*Animation*: (Yes) 
*Font and Colour*: What ever looks nice
*Key*: Gotten= Vesta and Kitt put a umbrella please 
*Additional Information*: c:

*Offer*: 100 TbT


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 17, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


>



What number border would you like? Refer to the OP.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 17, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Allie 
*Town Name*: Castaway 
*Time Zone* est
*Native Fruit*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) NA 
*Friend Code*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) NA 
*Dream Address*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) NA 
*Villagers*:
*Dreamies*: Punchy Bob fang Tom, Freya, Wolfgang, Lobo, Kyle, Tabby, Tangy, Rosie, oliva 
*Names Included*: (Yes)

Others 
*Border*: the star one
*Background*: idc
*Animation*: (No)
*Font and Colour*: idc
*Key*: gotton= Tom fang Bob use a tulip idc witch one
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*: 50 tbT

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'll have the heart one. And yes I'm buying 2 diff sigs :3


----------



## Miss_March (Jan 18, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Madison
*Town Name*: Galifrey
*Time Zone*: EST
*Native Fruit*: Apples
*Friend Code*: N/A
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: Ankha, Bruce, Fauna, Lolly, Marshal, Pekoe, Phoebe, Skye
*Dreamies*: Ankha, Bruce, Erik, Fauna, Felicity, Lolly, Marshal, Pekoe, Phoebe, Skye
*Names Included*: No

Others
*Border*: Number 8 
*Background*: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Animation*: Yes
*Font and Colour*: Font-Moon Flower. Color-White 
*Key*: Purple rose obtained-Gold rose dreamie
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*: 100TBT


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 18, 2015)

Miss_March said:


>



Sure thing! Just send over the TBT and I'll get started. c:


----------



## Bassy (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey again, Kels!

I was wondering if you can make this one so it has another background?



This background please!

Tell me what you want to charge me and I'll transfer. 

Edit: Seems it reduces the size when I'm posting it this way, but I'm assuming you still have the original.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 18, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: John
*Town Name*: Avalice
*Time Zone*: AST
*Native Fruit*: Peach
*Friend Code*: 2208-5262-5373
*Dream Address*: 5100-4898-5431
*Villagers*: Bob, Fauna, Sterling, Margie, Walt, Peanut, Kyle, Mira, Octavian, Yuka
*Dreamies*: N/A
*Names Included*: Yes

Others
*Border*: #2
*Background*: http://media.tumblr.com/83bc4a2c767ceb89fbdb8d4571900816/tumblr_inline_mr7tcmDqkm1qz4rgp.gif
*Animation*: yes
*Font and Colour*: http://www.dafont.com/tf2-secondary.font Blue
*Key*: N/A
*Additional Information*: Put the villagers along the path.

*Offer*: 100 TBT.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 18, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


>



Absolutely can do. Just send over the payment. c:


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 18, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Absolutely can do. Just send over the payment. c:



Bells sent.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 18, 2015)

luckypinch's two signatures are complete!


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks agian 10/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 18, 2015)

PlasmaPower's signature is finished!






- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Thanks agian 10/10



xoxo


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 18, 2015)

I got Biskit and flurry :3


----------



## Bassy (Jan 19, 2015)

Bassy said:


> Hey again, Kels!
> 
> I was wondering if you can make this one so it has another background?
> 
> ...



Hey Kels, I think you may have missed my post.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 19, 2015)

Bassy said:


> Hey Kels, I think you may have missed my post.



I totally did, thank you so much! It'll just be 10TBT. c;


----------



## Bassy (Jan 19, 2015)

Done


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 19, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> I totally did, thank you so much! It'll just be 10TBT. c;



Hey can I get an updated PLS~  flurry and Biskit are mine now.. /drools//
Thanks~


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 19, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Hey can I get an updated PLS~  flurry and Biskit are mine now.. /drools//
> Thanks~



Yes, I'm working on it right now. I saw your message from yesterday! x


----------



## Miss_March (Jan 19, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Sure thing! Just send over the TBT and I'll get started. c:



Tbt sent


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 19, 2015)

Friendly bump, I love your work Kelsey <3


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 19, 2015)

Kippla said:


> Friendly bump, I love your work Kelsey <3



Ily my little protege. Xx


----------



## animale12 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hiya. Just need a small update. Cheri and Wolfgang get leafs by them.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 19, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Ily my little protege. Xx



It's "prot?g?"

Aw, thanks. <3 I'd totally order if I wasn't, y'know. But still, keep up the good work and don't let Photoshop crash on you like it did for me.

Another friendly bump even though the thread doesn't need it right now!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 19, 2015)

animale12 said:


> Hiya. Just need a small update. Cheri and Wolfgang get leafs by them.



Working on it right now! c':

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kippla said:


> It's "prot?g?"
> 
> Aw, thanks. <3 I'd totally order if I wasn't, y'know. But still, keep up the good work and don't let Photoshop crash on you like it did for me.
> 
> Another friendly bump even though the thread doesn't need it right now!



Hasn't anyone told you to be nice to your elders?


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 19, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Kevin
*Town Name*: Merriton
*Time Zone*: EST
*Native Fruit*: Peach
*Friend Code*: N/A
*Dream Address*: 4400-4405-4351
*Villagers*: Drago, Curt, Snake, Bangle, Gwen, Hazel, Anchovy, Rudy, Kidd
*Dreamies*: I don't know what Dreamies are so i guess N/A
*Names Included*: Yes 

Others
*Border*: 10
*Background*: http://media.tumblr.com/38834289aa1777c346c6dc6d571e902b/tumblr_inline_mr7t3fx3sE1qz4rgp.gif
*Animation*: Yes
*Font and Colour*: MF, white
*Key*: N/A
*Additional Information*: Please put the text in the top and the villagers in the bottom. Thanks! 

*Offer*: 100 TBT


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 19, 2015)

MrJimmysteel25 said:


>



Absolutely can do!
Dreamies are villagers that you'd love to have in your town, ones that you 'dream' would move in. c:
Also! Which font is it that you would like? MF shows a lot of results when I search it in dafont.com!


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey hey I want a sig* like yours at the bottom bo background and just villagers idk how I would order that xox.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 19, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Hey hey I want a sig* like yours at the bottom bo background and just villagers idk how I would order that xox.



Um. I mean it's mostly just coding.
Do you want JUST villagers?


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 19, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Um. I mean it's mostly just coding.
> Do you want JUST villagers?


Yas


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 19, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Yas



Just list the villagers you want and I can whip one up for you. c:


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 19, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Just list the villagers you want and I can whip one up for you. c:



Your the best you know that
Pietro, Kitt, Biskit, Tangy, Poppy, KiKi, Purrl, Flurry, Tipper, and Tia
Can you put the umbrellas on Pietro Kitt Biskit and flurry.

Also do I pay for a basic sig???
Oh yeah and I'll ask for an update later lol.

im such a bother lol


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 19, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Your the best you know that
> Pietro, Kitt, Biskit, Tangy, Poppy, KiKi, Purrl, Flurry, Tipper, and Tia
> Can you put the umbrellas on Pietro Kitt Biskit and flurry.
> 
> ...



Nahh, you're fine! Are you wanting names and a key and everything?


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 19, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Nahh, you're fine! Are you wanting names and a key and everything?



Sure sure :3


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 19, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Sure sure :3



Okay! I'm kind of winging it, since I don't have an exact idea of what you want.
Once I PM you the final result, though, you're free to adjust it to how you like.
Getting started now! <3


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 19, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Okay! I'm kind of winging it, since I don't have an exact idea of what you want.
> Once I PM you the final result, though, you're free to adjust it to how you like.
> Getting started now! <3



Ok  &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 19, 2015)

Miss_March's signature is compete. x


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 19, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Absolutely can do!
> Dreamies are villagers that you'd love to have in your town, ones that you 'dream' would move in. c:
> Also! Which font is it that you would like? MF shows a lot of results when I search it in dafont.com!


 Moon Flower   I have to go to bed so I'll send you the 100 TBT now


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 19, 2015)

MrJimmysteel25 said:


> Moon Flower   I have to go to bed so I'll send you the 100 TBT now



Awesome possum. Thanks loads, your signature should be waiting for you when you wake up! xx


----------



## MrJimmysteel25 (Jan 19, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Awesome possum. Thanks loads, your signature should be waiting for you when you wake up! xx


 OK thank you


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 19, 2015)

Luckypinch's signature is complete. x


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 20, 2015)

Free bump 4 the new BFF before i head to bed


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 20, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Free bump 4 the new BFF before i head to bed



U da MVP.


----------



## Miss_March (Jan 20, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Miss_March's signature is compete. x



And it's awesome ^__^


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 20, 2015)

Miss_March said:


> And it's awesome ^__^



I'm glad you like it!! c':


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 21, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Flykk (Jan 23, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: April
*Town Name*: Woodhall
*Time Zone*: GMT
*Native Fruit*: Pear
*Friend Code*: 2638-2199-8069
*Dream Address*: 7900-5047-6540
*Villagers*: (Just Dreamies thanks!)
*Dreamies*: Graham, Fang, Apollo, Goldie, Molly, Erik, Antonio, Amelia, Bianca, Flora
*Names Included*: Yes

Others
*Border*: 8
*Background*: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Animation*: No
*Font and Colour*: The Skinny, Black and white
*Key*: N/A
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*: 50 tbt


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 23, 2015)

Flykk said:


>



I will definitely do your request, but I've actually just moved threads! Just find me over here, and fill out my form. <33


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 23, 2015)

​


----------

